# Mazzer Super Jolly help



## paulashy (Jul 28, 2018)

Looking at second hand SJ on ebay.

Can someone explain the difference between Auto, Timer or manual.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

paulashy said:


> Looking at second hand SJ on ebay.
> 
> Can someone explain the difference between Auto, Timer or manual.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Manual - switch on then off when enough ground.

Timer - grinds for a set time & stops automatically.

Auto - grinds automatically to refil the doser when it gets almost empty. - usually gets disconnected if used in a domestic setting.


----------



## paulashy (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi thanks for the reply

so an auto can be modded to run like a manual But timer cannot?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

paulashy said:


> Hi thanks for the reply
> 
> so an auto can be modded to run like a manual But timer cannot?


I'm sure the timer could be modded too but there's less point since you decide when the grind starts & how long for.

The auto's on the other hand are designed for high turnover commercial settings where the coffee is used quickly enough not to go stale hence the 'feature' getting removed when used domestically.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

A timer model SJ can easily be used at home. Just put sufficient weight of beans in for a single dose, e.g. 18g, then put on the timer for a time slightly greater than required (very easy to do, it's just a clockwork wind-up timer), your dose gets ground and the timer will just whirr on until it times out. You will get out somewhere between 17.5g and 18g, or whatever, close to this. There are minor tweaks and mods to the SJ you can look up on forum searches here to minimise the retention of ground beans in the grinder when you single-shot in this way, e.g. the 'lens hood' mod.

I have a timer model SJ which I use just like this - very reliable machines, built like a tank.


----------

